# Wife's first permit



## BCNGATOR (Dec 16, 2007)

Went Saturday and my wife got her first permit. Went to re-anchor and after we anchored a dive boat pulls up and the bite shut off.


----------



## BCNGATOR (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry about sideways pic. Uploaded from phone. This was caught in Sarasota.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

Nice now that s a Permit. Wow

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## New2sharkin (May 24, 2014)

Awesome Permit. That's ne high on my "list".


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

cool catch!


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Way to go Shane !!


----------



## pompano67 (Oct 28, 2013)

Way to go !!!! Nice catch. Congrats to the mrs.


----------

